# [PCW-S] Malware: angeblicher UFO-Fund in Berliner U-Bahn



## Newsfeed (16 April 2007)

Eine Meldung über einen angeblichen Fund eines unbekannten Flugkörpers in der Berliner U-Bahn wird in Spam-artigen Mails verbreitet. Die Falschmeldung dient jedoch nur dem Einschleusen von Malware. 

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Adele (16 April 2007)

*AW: [PCW-S] Malware: angeblicher UFO-Fund in Berliner U-Bahn*

Da wird wohl ein übles Spiel mit der menschlichen Sensationsgier getrieben. Auch mein Freund erhielt eine Mail dieser Art, angeblich geschickt von info @focus. de, allerdings mit der Horrormeldung, dass in München Trauer angesagt sei, weil ein Asiater (das ist nicht mein Schreibfehler, sondern Mail-Wortlaut) sechs Menschen abgeschlachtet habe. Abgesehen mal davon, dass sich in dem unprofessionell geschriebenen Text, der angeblich auf Web-Nachrichten-Deutschland basieren soll, etliche Schreibfehler befinden, verweist auch sie auf geocities.com. Der Absender im Header hieß, wenn ich das richtig abgeschrieben habe, nimfomanca.com.pl . Mein Liebster meinte, das pl könnte sich auf Polen beziehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2007)

*AW: [PCW-S] Malware: angeblicher UFO-Fund in Berliner U-Bahn*

Das klingt nach Volksverhetzung würde ich sagen. Ich wüßte nur gern, was Focus dagegen unternimmt...
Gruß


----------

